# Coyote advice?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I made my first coyote stand and called for them yesterday evening. The area I'm in is sort of meadows with frag around them. I walked through till I see fresh tracks and sat in some tall grass to call. After about 20 minutes a yote came out about 200 yards away. I looked at it though my scope, I thought it was a **** at first. The yote looked at me and busted me! He turned and creeped off before I could get a shot.

I'm now totally hooked on it but had a couple of questions.
First off I have read through all I can find on this forum and it has answered most of my questions. 
My main problem is know how to setup. I am going to make a little grass blind that I carry with me for better concealment but if I'm in a meadow that is say 100 yards wide where would you set up? The yotes could be anywhere around me and I was thinking just set up on the down wind edge of the frag. Figuring the ones behind me will smell me anyway and not come in so my only choice is to face into the wind looking across the field? Then I read that you want to have your back to the wind cause yotes always circle to get downwind before they come in?

How would you expert yote slayers do it?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My advice would be to ditch the blind idea. Coyotes are far more intelligent than they get credit for. If you put up a blind they will not come. They will know that the blind doesn't belong there. Setup on a high point, conceal yourself with the available brush, make sure to cover your face and conceal your breath as well and use a decoy.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! 
Never even thought about my breath! The area is totally flat I'll just have to get into the brush more.


----------

